# Attitude seedbank...........AWESOME!!!!



## JBonez (Nov 20, 2008)

I must say, i am happy with the attitude seedbank, very fast, about 10 days from order to delivery. Very discreet, great email communication! 10/10 in my book, just thought id share.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 20, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> I must say, i am happy with the attitude seedbank, very fast, about 10 days from order to delivery. Very discreet, great email communication! 10/10 in my book, just thought id share.



Welcome to the club :hubba:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes,Attitude is the bomb!


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love them too.  I am really into their Pick 'N Mix.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

I want he new Lowlife Automatic AK47 Feminized and the White Dwarf Feminized.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel bad for hijack this thread, but i've been repling to other people's post and trying to figure out how to post my own, but I just haven't been able too.  Any help?


----------



## tesla (Nov 20, 2008)

Rickyd just go to a forum like "introduce yourself" or whatever  and you will see on the left a green button that says new thread click on that. As easy as that.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 20, 2008)

rickyd said:
			
		

> I feel bad for hijack this thread, but i've been repling to other people's post and trying to figure out how to post my own, but I just haven't been able too.  Any help?



Go to the top left link that says "Growing Marijuana Forum"
Then click on what topic you want.Then just hit "New Thread" where Post reply is now.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Tesla.  That was to easy to be so hard


----------



## st00ner (Nov 20, 2008)

my only complaint about attitude is not enough auto flowering strains and no subcool strains...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 20, 2008)

Autoflower= no patience!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Autoflower= no patience!


 
For me it = my growbox size. Also my 1st indoor grow.:hubba:


----------



## st00ner (Nov 20, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Autoflower= no patience!



Or lack of safe space or natural sunlight...


----------

